# prendersela (con)



## Mike Gardener

Leggo una storia di Natalia Ginzburg (_Fragola e Panna)_.  Ho letto una frase che usa _prendersela:_



> Guarda tuo marito, e' tranquillo. _Non se la prende_, lui.  Sono affari che non lo riguardano.



I am reading a story by Natalia Ginzburg (_Strawberry and Cream_).  I read a sentence which uses _prendersela_.



> Look at your husband.  He is tranquil [or: He isn't worried.].  _He is not bothered by it._  They are matters which do not concern him.



Vorrei capire meglio gli usi di _prendersela_.  Il mio dizionario italiano include _preoccuparsi_ come una definizione di _prendersela_, ma e' piu forte che _preoccuparsi,_ no? Di solito, implica  _prendersela _la rabbia_?_

I would like to better understand the ways of using _prendersela_.  My Italian dictionary includes _preoccuparsi_ as a definition of _prendersela_, but it is stronger than _to worry, _isn't it?  Usually, does _prendersela_ imply anger?

Mi sarei grato per l'auito.

Mike


----------



## DDT

"Prendersela" corresponds to "to take offence at something" or "to get angry with somebody" and can be rendered as "non se ne preoccupa" in the context you quoted

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Or even... è uno che non se la prende mai, I would translate that as he's the kind who always takes it easy...


----------



## Mike Gardener

Grazie, DDT e Silvia.

Prendersela describes being offended or angered by something or by somebody.

Spero che gli esempi seguenti siano giusti:

Molti fumatori se la prendono dalle nuove regole che vietano fumare nei posti pubblici.
Many smokers are offended by/angered by the new rules which forbid smoking in public places.

La sua opinione me l'ho presa.
His opinion offended me.

Gradirei ogni correzione.

Mike


----------



## DDT

Mike Gardener said:
			
		

> Grazie, DDT e Silvia.
> 
> Prendersela describes being offended or angered by something or by somebody.
> 
> Spero che gli esempi seguenti siano giusti:
> 
> Molti fumatori sono infastiditi dalle nuove regole che vietano fumare nei posti pubblici.
> Many smokers are offended by/angered by the new rules which forbid smoking in public places.
> 
> 
> 
> La sua opinione (I'd better say "giudizio") mi ha offeso.
> His opinion offended me.
> 
> Gradirei essere corretto.
> 
> Mike



Hope it helps,

DDT


----------



## Mike Gardener

Grazie, DDT.  Mi aituano i tuoi suggerimenti.

Mike


----------



## Silvia

Hi Mike, I want to keep the verb in both sentences:

Molti fumatori se la sono presa per le nuove regole che vietano di fumare nei luoghi pubblici (o luoghi aperti al pubblico).

Me la sono presa per il suo giudizio.

What do you think?


----------



## Mike Gardener

Silvia said:
			
		

> Hi Mike, I want to keep the verb in both sentences:
> 
> Molti fumatori se la sono presa per le nuove regole che vietano di fumare nei luoghi pubblici (o luoghi aperti al pubblico).
> 
> Me la sono presa per il suo giudizio.
> 
> What do you think?



Ciao, Silvia.

Pensando alle tue fraze, ho fatto delle ricerche sul Web per trovare piu' informazione su _prendersela_.  Veramente trovo difficolta' ad imparare e capire questi verbi pronominali.  Pero' nelle mie ricerche ho trovato la tua risposta a mwebster (3 genn. 05) su questi verbi.  Devo studiare qual che hai scritto a mwebster.

Nel frattempo, penso che tutt'e due delle tue esempi abbiano ragione.  Vediamo. Se uso la tua seconda frase come un esempio, penso che le seguenti frasi abbiano ragione anche:

Te la sei presa per il suo giudizio.
You were angered by his opinion.

Ve la siete presa per il suo giudizio.
You were angered by his opinion.

Ce la siamo presa per il suo giudizio.
We were angered by his opinion.

Ma:

Ce le siamo prese per i suoi giudizio. (?)
Ce la siamo presa per i suoi giudizio. (?)

'la' (nel _prendersela_) e' invariabile?

Come ho fatto?

Mike


----------



## DDT

Mike Gardener said:
			
		

> Ciao, Silvia.
> 
> Pensando alle tue frase, ho fatto delle ricerche sul Web per trovare piu' informazioni su _prendersela_.  Veramente trovo difficolta' ad imparare e capire questi verbi pronominali.  Pero' nelle mie ricerche ho trovato la tua risposta su mwebster (3 genn. 05) in merito a questi verbi.  Devo studiare qual che hai scritto a (what do you mean?) mwebster.
> 
> Nel frattempo, penso che entrambi i tuoi esempi siano corretti. Vediamo. Se uso la tua seconda frase come esempio, penso che anche le seguenti frasi siano corrette:
> 
> Te la sei presa per il suo giudizio.
> You were angered by his opinion.
> 
> Ve la siete presa per il suo giudizio.
> You were angered by his opinion.
> 
> Ce la siamo presa per il suo giudizio.
> We were angered by his opinion.
> 
> Ma:
> 
> Ce la siamo presa per i suoi giudizi. (?)
> Ce la siamo presa per i suoi giudizi. (?)
> 
> 'la' (nel _prendersela_) e' invariabile?
> 
> Come ho fatto?
> 
> Mike



Yes, "la" is invariable this case
Please notice you cannot say "ce le siamo prese" except when meaning "we took them"

DDT


----------



## Mike Gardener

DDT said:
			
		

> Yes, "la" is invariable this case
> Please notice you cannot say "ce le siamo prese" except when meaning "we took them"
> 
> DDT



My thanks to you, DDT.  I've so much to learn.

At this point, I don't understand the use of _ce le siamo prese_.

Perhaps this should be another thread, but, for example, I've learned:

Avete preso le carte geographiche dal tavolo?
Le abbiamo prese.

Avete preso le uova a tue sorelle?
Gliele abbiamo preso. (Le abbiamo preso loro.)

Would you give me an example of _ce le siamo prese_ (we took them) in a sentence?

Again, thank you.

Mike


----------



## Mike Gardener

DDT, scusami.  Ho scritto:

Avete preso le uova a tue sorelle?
Gliele abbiamo preso. (Le abbiamo preso loro.)

Invece:

Gliele abbiamo prese.  (Le abbiamo prese loro.)

Mike


----------



## Silvia

Mike, non so se "to be angered" è la traduzione corretta per prendersela, forse "to get bothered" è meglio? Anger mi sembra un sentimento forte.

Ce le siamo prese? Non c'è mai una risposta precisa, molto dipende dal contesto. Può anche riferirsi a botte... come anche per "le ha prese" = he/she got beated (up)


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> Mike, non so se "to be angered" è la traduzione corretta per prendersela, forse "to get bothered" è meglio? Anger mi sembra un sentimento forte.
> 
> Ce le siamo prese? Non c'è mai una risposta precisa, molto dipende dal contesto. Può anche riferirsi a botte... come anche per "le ha prese" = he/she got beated (up)


"Non se la prendere" in English can be conveyed by saying, "No offense," as DDT said. Or, "don't let it get to you."


----------



## Mike Gardener

Grazie, Silvia, DDT and Isp.  Ora capisco meglio il significato e l'uso di prendersela.  Il carattere generoso di questo gruppo e' incredibile.

Stamattina devo uscire per studiare l'italiano dalla mia professoressa.  Fa brutto tempo ma questo tempo non me la prende.

Ancora grazie a tutti.

Mike


----------



## DDT

Mike Gardener said:
			
		

> Grazie, Silvia, DDT and Isp.  Ora capisco meglio il significato e l'uso di prendersela. Il carattere generoso di questo gruppo e' incredibile.
> 
> Stamattina devo uscire per andare a studiare italiano dalla mia professoressa. (Il tempo) È brutto ma non me la prendo.
> 
> Ancora grazie a tutti.
> 
> Mike



Hope it helps,

DDT


----------



## Mike Gardener

Si', DDT.  L'aiuta.  Guidando a casa dopo la mia lezione ho ricordato quello che ho scritto piu' presto 





> non me la prende


 sul tempo.  Ho dovuto ridere perche' oggi, nel mio primo messaggio, ho scritto che capisco meglio il verbo.  Allora, ho fatto immediatemente uno sbaglio.

Yes, DDT.  It helps.  While driving home after my lesson, I remembered what I wrote earlier 





> non me la prende


 about the weather .  I had to laugh because today, in my first message, I wrote that I understand the verb better.  Then, I immediately made a mistake.

Vedo anche i cambiamenti che hai fatto nel mio secondo paragrafo.
I also see the changes you made in my second paragraph.

Con umilita',
Humbly,

Mike
Non tutte le ciambelle riescono col bucco.
Things can't be expected to turn out right everytime.


----------



## DDT

Mike Gardener said:
			
		

> Si', DDT. È utile. Guidando a casa dopo la mia lezione ho ricordato quello che ho scritto prima sul tempo. Mi è venuto da ridere perche' oggi, nel mio primo messaggio, ho scritto che capisco meglio il verbo.  Allora, ho fatto immediatemente uno sbaglio (I'd better say "un errore" even if "uno sbaglio" is not wrong).
> 
> Yes, DDT.  It helps.  While driving home after my lesson, I remembered what I wrote earlier  about the weather .  I had to laugh because today, in my first message, I wrote that I understand the verb better.  Then, I immediately made a mistake.
> 
> Vedo anche i cambiamenti che hai fatto nel mio secondo paragrafo.
> I also see the changes you made in my second paragraph.
> 
> Con umilita',
> Humbly,
> 
> Mike
> Non tutte le ciambelle riescono col buco.
> Things can't be expected to turn out right everytime.



I corrected some details...non prendertela!!! 
Your Italian is brilliant! 

DDT


----------



## archimede

Mike Gardener said:
			
		

> Si', DDT.  L'aiuta. Guidando verso casa dopo la mia lezione ho ricordato quello che ho scritto precedentemente circa il tempo. Ho dovuto ridere _(more common *Ho riso* or *Mi è venuto da ridere*)_ perche' oggi, nel mio primo messaggio, ho scritto che capisco meglio il verbo. Quindi, ho fatto immediatemente uno sbaglio.
> 
> Yes, DDT.  It helps.  While driving home after my lesson, I remembered what I wrote earlier  about the weather . I had to laugh because today, in my first message, I wrote that I understand the verb better. Then, I immediately made a mistake.
> 
> Vedo anche i cambiamenti che hai fatto nel mio secondo paragrafo.
> I also see the changes you made in my second paragraph.
> 
> Con umilita',
> Humbly,
> 
> Mike
> Non tutte le ciambelle riescono col bucco.
> Things can't be expected to turn out right everytime.


A few minor corrections (hope you don't mind ).

Alessandro


----------



## Mike Gardener

DDT e archimede, sono utili incredibilmente le vostre correzioni.  Grado i vostri suggerimenti ed il vostro sapere.

DDT and archimede, your corrections are incredibly useful.  I accept with pleasure your suggestions and your knowledge.

Mike


----------



## Scrumpals

Ciao tutti - stavo provando a seguire la precedente:

me la sono presa = I got upset
me lo sono preso = i took it for myself
me le sono presi/e = i took them for myself
l'ho preso = i took it
l'ho presi = i took them
Ce la siamo presa = we got upset
Ce la siamo prese = we took it for ourselves/each other
Ce le siamo presi = we took them for ourselves/each other

ovviamente - ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
Grazie!

steven


----------



## Jana337

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Ciao tutti - stavo provando a seguire la precedente:
> 
> me la sono presa = I got upset to take offence is better, I think
> me lo sono preso = i took it for myself me lo sono preso, me la sono presa
> me le sono presi/e = i took them for myself me le sono prese, me li sono presi
> l'ho preso = i took it
> l'ho presi = i took them
> Ce la siamo presa = we got upset
> Ce la siamo prese = we took it for ourselves/each other ce lo siamo preso, ce la siamo presa
> Ce le siamo presi = we took them for ourselves/each other ce li siamo presi, ce le siamo prese
> 
> ovviamente - ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
> Grazie!
> 
> steven


Needless to say, aspetta i madrelingua.

Jana


----------



## AlxGrim

I'll try to summarize:

. _prendersela_ per qualcosa (me la sono presa, te la sei presa, se l'e' presa, ce la siamo presa, ve la siete presa, se la sono presa) means "to get offended/bothered" by something said or done ("_se l'e' presa perche' non l'ho chiamato_")
. _prenderle_ (le ho prese, le hai prese, le ha prese, le abbiamo prese, le avete prese, le hanno prese) means "to be beated" ("_abbiamo discusso e le ho prese_"). In this case you can add "di santa ragione", meaning the beating was quite hard...


----------



## Scrumpals

Wow - prenderle - un altro verbo che non sapevo esistito (is this the way to say "i didn't know existed"?).  Ok so if I say:
"abbiamo discusso e le ho prese"
does this mean:
"we discussed (it) and i beat him" _or_ "i was beaten"?


----------



## Elisa68

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Wow - prenderle - un altro verbo che non sapevo esistito (is this the way to say "i didn't know existed"?).*Che non sapevo esistesse* o meglio *di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza.*
> Ok so if I say:
> "abbiamo discusso e le ho prese"
> does this mean:
> "we discussed (it) and i beat him"  _or_ "i was beaten"?


----------



## Scrumpals

Thanks Elisa - so now what if i want to say "you beat me" - or "I was beaten by you"?

"le ho prese da te"?? 

What about "he beat them?"

"le hanno prese da lui"?


----------



## Elisa68

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Thanks Elisa - so now what if i want to say "you beat me" Me le hai date - or "I was beaten by you"?
> "le ho prese da te"??
> 
> 
> What about "he beat them?"
> 
> "le hanno prese da lui"?


Steven, è un linguaggio decisamente colloquiale. La maniera corretta di dirlo probabilmente è _Sono stato picchiato da te_ o _Mi hai picchiato_(I was beaten by you) e  _Li ha picchiati_ (he beat them).


----------



## Scrumpals

Me le hai date  - is the verb _darle_.  if so does _darle_ = _prenderle_?


----------



## Elisa68

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Me le hai date - is the verb _darle_. if so does _darle_ = _prenderle_?


Per chiarire:
Dare (le botte) = I beat you
prendere (le botte)= You beat me.
Botte= trashing?


----------



## uinni

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Steven, è un linguaggio decisamente colloquiale. La maniera corretta di dirlo probabilmente è _Sono stato picchiato da te_ o _Mi hai picchiato_(I was beaten by you) e _Li ha picchiati_ (he beat them).


 
I would like to add a thing:
"prenderle" is also used in a figurative way, and it means "to be beaten" as in "to be beaten in a context"

So:
- Abbiamo discusso(=debated) e le ho prese=(I lost)"
- "Abbiamo discusso(=quarrelled) e le ho prese=(I was physically beaten)"

In English the verb as both meanings as well so it is important to pay attention to the context.

Uinni


----------



## Scrumpals

Grazie Uinni e Elisa.  Ora ha piu' senso.
Mi sembra che "le botte" = "whipping or beating"
We took the whipping/beating = le abbiamo prese

We gave (them/him/her) a whipping/beating = le abbiamo date.

Sembra giusto?
Steve


----------



## Elisa68

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Grazie Uinni e Elisa. Ora ha piu' senso.
> Mi sembra che "le botte" = "whipping or beating"
> We took the whipping/beating = le abbiamo prese
> 
> We gave (them/him/her) a whipping/beating = le abbiamo date.
> Sembra giusto?
> Steve


----------



## uinni

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Grazie Uinni e Elisa. Ora ha piu' senso.
> Mi sembra che "le botte" = "whipping or beating"
> We took the whipping/beating = le abbiamo prese
> 
> We gave (them/him/her) a whipping/beating = gliele abbiamo date.
> 
> Sembra giusto?
> Steve


 
Yes!

Uinni

B.t.w: this thread was started for "prendersela" (so I'd like to recall at this point that "prendersela" is not "prendersele" -see the first posts for the correct translation)


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Per chiarire:
> Dare (le botte) = I beat you
> prendere (le botte)= You beat me.
> Botte= trashing?


t*h*rashing


----------



## klaymen

Hi all,

I'm new in this forum (and to Italian, just started learning it a few months ago), I found it by a google search for "ce la siamo presa" (I wanted to know about whether a past participle adjusts a preceding direct pronoun even if "essere" was used). But the thread was so interesting that I subscribed to the forum 

I hope it's ok I dig out this old thread once more? There's one thing I don't understand about it, in the following posting:


			
				Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Ciao tutti - stavo provando a seguire la precedente:
> 
> me la sono presa = I got upset
> me lo sono preso = i took it for myself
> me le sono presi/e = i took them for myself
> l'ho preso = i took it
> l'ho presi = i took them
> Ce la siamo presa = we got upset
> Ce la siamo prese = we took it for ourselves/each other
> Ce le siamo presi = we took them for ourselves/each other
> 
> ...


I don't understand the last two examples... why "ce la siamo prese" and "ce le siamo presi"? Shouldn't it also be "ce la siamo presa" (and the last one "ce le siamo prese"), even in the sense of "we took it/them for ourselves"? 

Maybe the following examples clarify my original question, but I take another verb - mangiare - to avoid messing up with prendersela. The point is that in Italian transitive verbs that one does to oneself can be expressed in a reflexive way. So I can say "mangiamo la mela", but also "ci mangiamo la mela". If these verbs are then put into passato prossimo, the first becomes "abbiamo mangiato la mela", but the second beomes "ci siamo mangiati la mela": one has to use "essere" because mangiarsi is reflexive (and hence "mangiati" adjusts to the subject). Now what happens if "la mela" becomes "la" and precedes the verb? On one hand, you get "l'abbiamo mangiata" - in this case mangiato adjusts to the object ("la" in this case). My question now was if the reflexive version would be "ce la siamo mangiati" (adjustment to the subject, "we" in this case), or "ce la siamo mangiata" (adjustment to the object, "la" in this case) - and I tend to believe that the second version is correct. At least ...locuta.com/vol2.html (precede by www, I'm not allowed to post links yet  says towards the end: 


> Se il tempo composto è preceduto da una particella complemento oggetto, generalmente il participio passato concorda con esso.


 So i don't understand "ce la siamo prese"... maybe I missed something?

Thanks in advance, Andy


----------



## archimede

klaymen said:
			
		

> My question now was if the reflexive version would be "ce la siamo mangiati" (adjustment to the subject, "we" in this case), or "ce la siamo mangiata" (adjustment to the object, "la" in this case) - and I tend to believe that the second version is correct.


And you are quite right. 


			
				klaymen said:
			
		

> So i don't understand "ce la siamo prese"... maybe I missed something?


Actually, that's a typo: see the answer immediately following that post you are referring to.

HTH.

Alessandro


----------



## Willi

klaymen said:
			
		

> Maybe the following examples clarify my original question, but I take another verb - mangiare - to avoid messing up with prendersela. The point is that in Italian transitive verbs that one does to oneself can be expressed in a reflexive way. So I can say "mangiamo la mela", but also "ci mangiamo la mela". If these verbs are then put into passato prossimo, the first becomes "abbiamo mangiato la mela", but the second beomes "ci siamo mangiati la mela": one has to use "essere" because mangiarsi is reflexive (and hence "mangiati" adjusts to the subject). Now what happens if "la mela" becomes "la" and precedes the verb? On one hand, you get "l'abbiamo mangiata" - in this case mangiato adjusts to the object ("la" in this case). My question now was if the reflexive version would be "ce la siamo mangiati" (adjustment to the subject, "we" in this case), or "ce la siamo mangiata" (adjustment to the object, "la" in this case) - and I tend to believe that the second version is correct.
> So i don't understand "ce la siamo prese"... maybe I missed something?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Andy


 
You are right, the correct version is "ce la siamo mangiata", it's also "ce la siamo presa" "ce le siamo prese"... it was corrected in post #21 by jana, maybe you missed it
BTW welcome to the forum!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sorry for needing a clarification after all these posts, but, it'll help if I consciously go through a translation in my head.

Prendersela = to take offense
Lei se l'ha presa - she took offence

Prendersele = to be beaten
Lui se le ha prese = He was beaten

"If you beat me then I will take offence" - Se me le prendi poi me la prenderò

??


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:


> Sorry for needing a clarification after all these posts, but, it'll help if I consciously go through a translation in my head.
> 
> Prendersela = to take offense
> Lei se l'ha presa - she took offence
> 
> Prendersele = to be beaten
> Lui se le ha prese = He was beaten
> 
> "If you beat me then I will take offence" - Se me le prendi poi me la prenderò
> 
> ??



See #22: prenderle, not prensersela - it isn't reflexive when it means to get beaten


----------



## Alxmrphi

Is it, like hit beaten? or like on a game beaten?


----------



## lsp

From #12: Può anche riferirsi a botte... come anche per "le ha prese" = he/she got beaten (up)

botte = blows, strikes, etc.

Read the thread!


----------



## Alxmrphi

It's too complicated!
Why does everyone keep saying "beated" ?


----------



## AlxGrim

ISP:

"If you beat me then I will take offence" - Se me le dai poi me la prenderò


----------



## lsp

AlxGrim said:


> ISP:
> 
> "If you beat me then I will take offence" - Se me le dai poi me la prenderò


Non me la prendo però l'ha scritto Alex


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Prendersela con qualcuno = to pick on someone.


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:


> Prendersela con qualcuno = to pick on someone.


 
I'm not so sure, Paul. If sb picks on sb else, they usually do so without having been provoked. Bullies frequently "pick on" sb just for fun, without having been provoked into doing so. Whereas in Italian normally it is a response to a perceived attack, insult etc, or to perceived harm etc. 

Better: "to take it out on sb" (eg "Don't take it out on me; I'm only the cleaner!"). This particular translation, as far as I can see, has not yet been suggested in this thread, and I think can be quite useful (NB "it" here is invariable and fixed, rather like the "la" in "prendersela").

EDIT: Whoops, somebody just suggested this in a (temporarily) concurrent thread ("Non prendertela con me")


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GavinW said:


> I'm not so sure, Paul. If sb picks on sb else, they usually do so without having been provoked.



Yes, in fact we use it that way too:

Paul se la prende con quelli che non c'entrano.
Paul se la prende con primo che passa.
Paul se la prende sempre col più debole.

In all these examples no one has provoked Paul.


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:


> Yes, in fact we use it that way too:
> 
> Paul se la prende con quelli che non c'entrano.
> Paul se la prende col primo che passa.
> Paul se la prende sempre col più debole.
> 
> In all these examples no one has provoked Paul.


 
OK, ammettiamolo, siamo tutti degli attaccabriga! (PS small typo above, hope you don't mind; non me ne volere; non prendertela col pianista ecc..)


----------



## 5punti

Ciao: come si può tradurre, per esempio, "se la prende sempre con i più deboli"?
Grazie,
5punti


----------



## baldpate

Direi ...

He always picks on the weakest.
He always takes it out on the weakest.

Dai un' occhiata agli post precedenti.  Se dopo sei ancora incerto, puoi sempre aggiungere un tuo post per chiedere chiaramento.


----------



## logic3d

Hi, what does the saying "se la prende (in this case prendono)" mean. This is the context.

"loro se ne vanno e mi lasciano sola. *Se la prendono* perché ho un po di amiche"

Grazie


----------



## TrentinaNE

There are many prior threads about prendersela.   (Scroll to the bottom of the dictionary page for links.)

Elisabetta


----------



## baldpate

Hi logc3d,

have a look at the dictionary entry Elisabetta has posted for you above, and read through the earlier entries in this extensive thread to which I've joined your post.

If you are still unsure after all that, make a new post in this thread, _with your own attempt at translation please_ (you should have enough information by then to make a reasonable attempt ), and we will take it from there.

Thanks


----------



## logic3d

I have a text with "se la prendono" in it and am struggling to find an english equivalent. From other pieces I have read with this saying in it, it seems to signify _taking anger out on s.body_, or _exercising anger_ etc. Am I way off track with this deduction?! 

In the text I have, a woman is talking about her family leaving her.

"Ecco, loro so ne vanno e mi lasciano sola. Se la prendono perché ho un po' di amiche" 

From this it sounds however that she's accepting being left alone, and not demonstrating anger. 

I have clearly got the meaning mixed up somewhere! Potete darmi un piccolo aiuto? Grazie


----------



## baldpate

Hello again logic3d,

if you check the dictionary entry that Elisabetta gave you, you'll see that prendersela is based on the verb _prendere_.  If follow the dictionary link for prendere and then click on the conjugator tool to see how prendere goes, you will get to this page, where you can see that prendono is the 3rd person plural ("_they_" do something).

So _se la prendono_ means _they get angry/upset_ (meaning her family members).


----------



## zola25

Ciao Ragazzi

Stavo leggendo un articolo, dove mi sono accorto la parola "Prendersela".

Qualcuno puo spiegarmi  cosa significa questa .

Difesa da polli, ma è ingeneroso prendersela con la scelta estiva di Poulsen

" Chicken defence , but it is ungenerous  ______  with the summer choice of Poulsen "

Grazie tanto


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'd say to get mad/angry/irritated with...


----------



## rafanadal

I read somewhere that the phrasal verb "to take on" means "to take offence" as well.
For example:
"There's no need to take on so. I'm sure he didn't really mean it."
Or "Why do you take on like that?"
But I understand it is old-fashioned, is it?


----------



## Alxmrphi

rafanadal said:


> I read somewhere that the phrasal verb "to take on" means "to take offence" as well.
> For example:
> "There's no need to take on so. I'm sure he didn't really mean it."
> Or "Why do you take on like that?"
> But I understand it is old-fashioned, is it?



Mai sentito dalle mie parti.
Avrei pensato che la frase che hai riportato fosse scorretta.


----------



## GavinW

I'm perfectly familiar with it ("Don't take on so"). But yes, it's a bit old-fashioned (desueto) now. ;-)


----------



## DavideV

Se fosse un phrasal verb, inoltre, non avrebbe bisogno del soggetto tra il verbo e la particella?


----------



## Alxmrphi

DavideV said:


> Se fosse un phrasal verb, inoltre, non avrebbe bisogno del soggetto tra il verbo e la particella?



Il soggetto? Vuoi dire l'oggetto diretto?


----------



## DavideV

Si scusa, hai ragione...


----------



## GavinW

DavideV said:


> Se fosse un phrasal verb, inoltre, non avrebbe bisogno del soggetto tra il verbo e la particella?


 
No, because it's an intransitive phrasal verb! ;-)


----------



## DavideV

Ok, thanks.


----------



## rafanadal

GavinW said:


> I'm perfectly familiar with it ("Don't take on so"). But yes, it's a bit old-fashioned (desueto) now. ;-)


 
Grazie GavinW.


----------



## horseman

Could someone provide the full conjugation of prendersela?  When I click..conjugation..it gives only AMARE!

Thank  you!!!


----------



## violadaprile

io me la prendo
tu te la prendi
lui (egli/ella) se la prende
...
essi se la prendono

me la presi/me la sono presa

Eccetera

La coniugazione è uguale al verbo prendere, 2a coniugazione, come ""leggere", solo che è una forma riflessiva.


----------

